# Empire from the Hochland Realms



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

So I got into my Empire again after getting over the Lizardmen hype, and after several conversations with some GW staff, I was inspired and motivated to get back into my Empire.

I got them out, dusted them off, and played a few games with a list or two (which I got help with from one of the staff members), and won more than I expected to.
Previously, I lost to just about everyone either for lack of tactics (which are still party new to me) or lack of a decent list.

Now, with several wins up my sleeve, I figured Empire are going to be my main army and I will finish painting and modeling this army to the best standard I can achieve.

So as further motivation, I went to the local hardware store and bought myself some 3mm MDF and built a display board to fit a decent amount of models which look decent together.

The board looks like so:










These are the models FINISHED so far:

































































Any comments? Constructive Criticism?

Thanks for reading so far. Updates soon.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Really well painted, congrats!! are you going the full Hochland theme or jus the colour scheme?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These look rather swanky, nice job. Faces and highlighting are particularly good. Not a lot to constructively criticise, but i'll try my best.

Firstly, maybe you could drybrush some soot/powder onto the ummm....cannon stuffing thing? It looks a little flat compared to the figure.

Also the display board looks great with all the models on, but it's lacking a little in scenery.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I am theming my army around Hochland (hence all the guns). In my 1000pt army, EVERY single model has a gun of some sort.

And yeah, I'll probably do something to the stick thing.


----------

